# Is there a water temp you should stop fishing for fish safety?



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

We have a 1/3-1/2 acre pond, would it be smart to stop fishing(Largemouth Bass) during the hottest part of the year? Anyone with actual scientific data or studies?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

don,t no, but theres still bass tourny,s all week long. might ask on the tourny site. me in my pond no fish , but thats just .02cts


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

High water temps and low DO levels are stressful on the fish. DO levels can vary this time of year by the hour due to temps, sun, rain and wind. It wouldn't hurt to give your fish a break for awhile. They aren't going anywhere. We have hybrid stripers in one of our ponds, and they can really get stressed from being caught in these conditions. We've killed them before by catching them in this kind of weather. I would prefer to leave them alone for awhile if I can convince the kids to not fish for a bit. These daytime temps have been about as high as they get around our house.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

If you’re gonna eat them then there is no unhealthy temp for the fish. 

As temps go up so does their metabolism. They eat more. As long as the lake doesn’t stratify there should be cooler water for them.


----------

